# Bruckner Cycle with Simone Young conducting



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi,

I see that Simone Young has recorded a Bruckner cycle. I also see that she has individual Bruckner symphonies that are SACD hybrid format.

Does anyone have her cycle? Or does anyone know if one were to buy the cycle, are those CDs in SACD format, or regular CD format?

Thanks.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Note that Simone Young's cycle uses Bruckner's original versions in all cases. While that is not too important in some cases, it is very significant in others, e.g. the 4th where Bruckner threw out his original scherzo and replaced it with the better known one.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Rach Man said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see that Simone Young has recorded a Bruckner cycle. I also see that she has individual Bruckner symphonies that are SACD hybrid format.
> 
> Does anyone have her cycle? Or does anyone know if one were to buy the cycle, are those CDs in SACD format, or regular CD format?


I don't have this, but the Oehms label usually issues such sets with RBCD's, not SACD's. That may be why they're so cheap. This is, BTW, the third Bruckner cycle on this label - the others are conducted by Skrowaczewski (superb) and Bolton (I haven't heard it).


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

It's a pretty uneven cycle. The best is the 7th. The 9th is a real misfire. 6 and 8 were pretty good, 4 is ok if you don't mind the issues that Becca sites, 3&5 snoopers...kind of a roller coaster in terms of consistency


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I have it and love it. I've been championing it for ages and don't find it uneven at all (each performance also got very good reviews) Definitely my favourite set for Bruckner but the 7th is a real highlight The sound is spacious for all discs and performances are always committed. It makes my Tintner set sound a bit empty in comparison.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

It's your choice if you want to purchase the SACDs one by one (like 100€, on sale from PrestoClassical). But I stick with the Box I bought. It's not my favourite Bruckner box, as I prefer Celibidache. Celi's box is still a bit expensive at this moment and I'll be patient.

In my opinion this set has become the great revelation of the Bruckner discography. You won't find either on Tintner Naxos or Inbal Frankfurt such a bold Orchestra as the Philharmoniker Hamburg. That improves the performances a lot, since Young is idiosincratic enough to give extra life to the first versions. I'm one of the many that personally prefers the Haas or Nowak 1880s Editions. The scherzos are the big downside of the first editions, not to talk about the No.8, which I can hardly appreciate in comparison with the 2nd versions. Young however performs one of the best No.8 recordings I've heard of, and only using the first edition, which is her biggest success in the box.

So, the Young cycle is now unmissable to discover the gorgeous first editions in great performances (No.00, No.0, No.2, No.3, No.4 and No.8. The big flop is for me No.9 (the scherzo is a giant killer). No.7 and No.5 are pretty enjoyable, and No.1 is ok.

Press buy if it's like 33€ or something.



Rach Man said:


> Does anyone know if one were to buy the cycle, are those CDs in SACD format, or regular CD format?


The box has regular CDs. Individual releases are in Hybrid SACD and will be available until being OOP. Grab them if you want even better sound quality and you have the right equipment.

Amazon.com has the individual SACD releases more or less for 12€ per Symphony. But compare the total delivery rates between Amazon and PrestoClassical.

JPC has the box on sale for 25€, but the 13€ delivery rates are not very promising for the US.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

wkasimer said:


> This is, BTW, the third Bruckner cycle on this label - the others are conducted by Skrowaczewski (superb) and Bolton (I haven't heard it).


Buy the Bolton if your only other choice is burning your 24 bucks on a Summer barbecue.
Maxfeender was very accurate: like opened Coke with all the sparkles gone. Tasty though.


----------

